# Be Careful Out There!!!



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I stepped in a snow covered hole. Fractured my ankle. I walked on it for three day's! I'm out for at least a month. :x [attachment=2:bd1eb]100_0351 256x192.jpg[/attachment:bd1eb]


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

That'll buff right out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats sucks man sorry to hear that.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like elephant foot to me :shock: :lol: look at the bright side you get to stay home and be Mr. MOM


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I'm already going nut's. I'll be going through my hunting gear and my P.C. I'll survive. Thanks


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that sucks!
I tore the crap out of my ankle on fathers day in june.
Three torn ligaments.
It was the worst injury I have ever had hands down and Ive had a few doozies.
It has been almost 5 months and it's just now getting to be somewhat normal.
I hope it holds up through these next few hunts.
Im so sorry to hear that and I hope you heal alot faster than me!
Good luck.


----------



## butterbean (Oct 6, 2007)

that looks painful. are u sure somebody wasnt chasing you around the campground.  Anyway ill take the overtime at work plus i havent had to clean the windows for two weeks. I bet all your guns are clean by now,huh? Well dont have to much fun and try not to bug the wife to much.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

does this have something to do with broke back mountain?


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

What can I say.... I thought I could out run the old guy!! :shock: I guess he still has a few trick's up his sleeve. I've been through the gun's twice!! I really didn't think I would need to break an ankle to get you some O.T. :roll: As for the wife... It sure is nice to sit back drink a few and watch her mow the 1/2 acre of lawn! :lol: If you say anything I'll Deni every word!!! :wink:


----------

